

Show HN: Awsome – awesome one-liner deploy of static sites to AWS S3 and Route53 - idancali
https://github.com/dancali/awsome

======
fiatjaf
Related: [http://stout.is/](http://stout.is/)

I don't plan to use any, but Awsome seems much easier.

